# MEWT or MEWT??



## Bintheredunthat (25 Oct 2007)

So I've always heard that MEWT stands for Mobile Electronic Warfare Team - however a co-worker is arguing that the "T" stands for Technologies.  Here is why - http://www.ottawa.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/html/CNEW-226-mewt_e.html      Damn Google.

Any references or experts that can prove which is correct?

Thanks, 

Bin


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2007)

Technologies is correct, as a MEWT is essentially a mishmash of parts thrown into a mobile platform.


----------

